# How to Flash a Modem



## froz (Oct 23, 2011)

I hate posting the most newbie questions but sometimes when you start out the most basic information just isn't there. Too much is assumed I guess.

Anyhow, I have CyanogenMod 7.1 loaded and need to flash a modem because messaging isn't working (blank texts). I loaded it through CWM using the heimdall suite. Not sure what this odin thing is exactly. The facebook page for the mes shows Odin3 v1.81 and that doesn't seem to recognize my phone.

Could somebody dumb it down for me a bit?

Appreciate it.
Froz


----------



## dean.d (Aug 15, 2011)

This is most likely a driver issue. http://db.tt/al5SGKbg These are the CM7 drivers for Windows. If that doesn't work, try the Samsung drivers http://http://www.samsung.c.../SCH-I500RKAUSC.


----------



## froz (Oct 23, 2011)

Yessir. It indeed was a driver issue- thank you. I did learn from a youtube video that it is the phone option to place the modem file. Having some issues with CM7 and wifi connection stability (especially on fresh reboot) but everything else appears to function.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## hottcakes (Dec 26, 2011)

froz said:


> I hate posting the most newbie questions but sometimes when you start out the most basic information just isn't there. Too much is assumed I guess.
> 
> Anyhow, I have CyanogenMod 7.1 loaded and need to flash a modem because messaging isn't working (blank texts). I loaded it through CWM using the heimdall suite. Not sure what this odin thing is exactly. The facebook page for the mes shows Odin3 v1.81 and that doesn't seem to recognize my phone.
> 
> ...


so going to a different radio fixed the sending of blank texts? which radio worked for you?


----------

